# موضوع متكامل عن الصلاة - عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2017)

*



الصلاة صلاة إنسان الحضرة الإلهية*
*[FONT=&quot]عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي*​
*[FONT=&quot]          يا الله إلهي أنت، إليك أُبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي *​
*[FONT=&quot]       يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء*​​
*فهرس الموضوع:*​*1 – **مقدمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة *
*2 – **ما هي الصلاة – تعريف الصـلاة *
*3 –** هل أنــــــــا مسيحي حي بـــــالله*
*4 – **الصلاة في الإيمــــــان المسيحي*
*5 – **ماذا أقــــــــول لله في صـــــلاتي** 
*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2017)

1*- مقدمــــــــــة*​من واقع إعلان الحق في الكتاب المقدس، أن أبسط تعريف للإنسان هو: *إنسان الحضرة الإلهية*، وهذا المُصطلح ليس تعريف فكري فلسفي مُستنتج، أو مجرد مصطلح تعبيري ليجذب الناس لتقرأ الموضوع، أو لكي يتوهموا أن لهم مكانة خاصة عند الله بكثرة ترداد هذا التعبير لكي يتصور في فكرهم ويخط في خيالهم فينشأ عندهم إحساس نفسي بأن حياتهم خاصه بالله، بل هو – في الحقيقة والواقع – تعريف يُعبِّر عن وضع الإنسان الطبيعي حسب قصد الله وتدبير مشيئته منذ الخلق، وهذا هو محور حديث الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين.

   لأن الإنسان في بداية وجوده أول ما عاين ورأى هو إشراق وجه نور الله الحي الذي لم يعرف غيره في ذلك الوقت قبل السقوط، لأن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته في محضره الخاص، فأول انفتاح للإنسان – كطفل بسيط في طبيعته – كان على المجد الإلهي الفائق وعظمة نور وجهه المُريح للنفس، لأن أول منظر وأول مشاهدة للإنسان انفتحت عينه عليه هو الله نفسه وبشخصه، فصار لهُ النور والحياة والراحة الحقيقية التي لا يعرف غيرها على وجه الإطلاق.

   وعلينا أن ننتبه ونلاحظ: أن هذا كله حدث وتم قبل أن يُعطى أي وصية للإنسان، وقبل أن يتعرَّف على الخليقة من حوله أو حتى يتعامل معها من الأساس، لذلك حياة الإنسان الطبيعية هي في الجو الإلهي الخاص، أي في حضرة الله ومعيته والتطلُّع والنظر لنور وجهه، وخارج هذه الحضرة الإلهية، وبعيداً عن هذه الرؤية والمُشاهدة، يظل الإنسان في قلق واضطراب عظيم جداً وعدم راحة أو سلام، مثل طفل تائه فقد حضن أمه ولم يعد يراها أمام عينيه، لأنه خرج خارج مكانه الطبيعي وابتعد عن موضع أمانه وراحته، أي أنه خرج من الحضن الدافئ المُريح، خرج من موضعه الشخصي ووضعه الطبيعي، خرج من بيته الذي هو منزله الخاص، لأن من المستحيل أن يرتاح المثيل إلا على مثيله، والإنسان في الأصل هو صورة الله ومثاله قبل أي شيء وحتى قبل الوصية المعطاة لهُ لتحفظ حياته على وضعه الأول، وبعد السقوط ضاع المثال وتشوهت الصورة وتغير الوضع واختلف تمام الاختلاف، إذ قد تغرَّب تائهاً بعيداً عن مكانه الطبيعي وجوه الخاص، وصار في جو آخر غريب عنه كُلياً، أي أنه هبط من مستوى المجد الرفيع وغاب عنه نور الحياة الحقيقي ودخل في حالة الظلمة وعدم الراحة، لأن الله – في الأساس – له لم يخلق ظلمة ولا شرّ أو فساد أو حتى سمح للإنسان أن يُخطئ أو يخرج من حضرته، بل الإنسان هو الذي اختار – مخدوعاً – ما هو ضد الوصية المُعطاة له لتحفظه من الفساد، ولكن بالرغم من هذا التدني المُريع، ظلت هناك ملامح من تلك الصورة مدفونة عميقاً في الإنسان مع وجود أنين اشتياق دائم مُلح إلحاحاً للعودة لبيته ومكانه الطبيعي، لأن الملامح الإلهية المزروعة فيه لم تضيع نهائياً، لذلك يظل الإنسان على مدى حياته كلها، يفتش تلقائياً بلهفة عن الراحة المفقودة التي في الله مقرّ سكناه ومصدر حياته ووجوده، لذلك يظل هناك حنين قوي ذات سلطان على النفس، مع وجود شوق وطوق عظيم للغاية إلى الحضرة الإلهية، وهذا يُعَبَّر عنه بالعطش الحقيقي إلى الله الحي.

   + عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي، متى أجيء واتراءى قدام الله؛ يا الله إلهي أنت، إليك أُبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء. (مزمور 42: 2؛ 63: 1)
 *عموماً هناك سؤال مطروح مُحير لكثيرين وهو:*​ *لماذا أُصلي، أو لماذا أحتاج للصلاة، *
  *وهل الله لا يعرف احتياجاتي قبل أن اطلبها!*
  *فما الحاجة للصلاة والله عارف ويعلم كل شيء!*​    هذا السؤال الذي يحتار فيه الكثيرين، يدل على عدم خبرة التواجد في الحضرة الإلهية ولا لمرة واحدة، وهي تدل على تغرُّب الإنسان عن الحياة المسيحية كلها لأنه لم يتذوق بعد قوة الصلاة وفاعليتها الحقيقية، أي أن السؤال يُعبَّر عن غُربة الإنسان في أرض يابسة بلا ماء، لأنه يحيا في صحراء العطش وهلاك النفس المُحتوم، أي أن الإنسان ما زال مُشرداً بعيداً عن بيته ومكانه الطبيعي، أي أنه غريب عن رعية الله، وأن أتى إلى الله فهو يقترب من بعيد جداً، يأتي إليه نزيل وغريب كعبد يمد يده متسولاً، يسأل معجزة أو يرجو أن يُعطيه شيئاً يسد به حاجته الطبيعية حسب الجسد وحال وضعه المُزري، ثم بعد أن ينال ما يبتغيه يتركه ويمضي لحال سبيله عائداً لأرضه اليابسة تحت سلطان الموت، لذلك في موقف عجيب يشرح الرب نفسه ويؤكد على هذا المعنى في (يوحنا 6: 24 – 50) كالتالي:
 *   + *فلما رأى الجمع أن يسوع ليس هو هناك ولا تلاميذه دخلوا هم أيضاً السفن وجاءوا إلى كفرناحوم يطلبون يسوع. ولما وجدوه في عبر البحر قالوا له يا معلم متى صرت هنا. أجابهم يسوع وقال: الحق الحق أقول لكم أنتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم. أعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يُعطيكم ابن الانسان لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه.​    هذا هو حال الواقع الذي نعيشه اليوم، فحينما ننحصر في الجسد فأننا نطلب كل ما هو مادي، وعلى الأخص الطعام والشراب لنأكل ونشبع، ولا نبحث عن الله الحي إلا من أجل هذا، لأن لو سألنا الناس لماذا تصلوا، فأن الغالبية العظمى سيقول لكي يبارك الله بيتي وأسرتي وأولادي: يحمينا من المرض، يُعيننا وقت الشدة، يسدد كل حاجتنا المادية، ويعطينا النجاح ويضمن لنا مستقبلنا ومستقبل أولادنا، ويحفظ لنا أحباءنا ومباني كنائسنا وبيوتنا.​    وهذا الكلام ليس فيه خطأ بالطبع، لأن فعلاً الله يرعانا على كل المستويات، الروحية والجسدية، لكن العيب كل العيب في أن تكون محور صلاتنا وعلاقتنا مع الله محصورة فقط في كل ما يخص حياتنا على الأرض مثل باقي الناس، ونفرح ونشكر ونُسبح اسم الله الحي لأننا أكلنا وشبعنا، أو صلاتنا تكون في الأساس من أجل الحياة في العالم الذي سيزول، لأننا نعيش فيه زماناً يسيراً، مع أن الله يعطي كل هذا للجميع بلا استثناء لأنه مكتوب: ​ *   + *فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ؛ لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟، اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟، وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟، وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداًفِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟، فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا (فلا تقلقوا) لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. (متى 5: 45؛ 6: 25 – 34)​​    ونجد عندما كشف الرب قلب الناس الذين بحثوا عنه، وبعد توجيهه لهم لكي يسعوا ويعملوا للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية، تجاوبوا معه وسألوه:​*   + *فقالوا له: ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله!​   أجاب يسوع وقال لهم: هذا هو عمل الله أن "*تؤمنوا*" بالذي هو أرسله.
*   + *فقالوا له فأية آية تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك، ماذا تعمل! ​   آباؤنا أكلوا المن في البرية كما هو مكتوب أنه أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا (يوحنا 6: 28 – 31)​    وهذا هوَّ أكبر عيب وأعظم سقطة نسقط فيها كمسيحيين، وهو البحث عن الآيات والمعجزات ونفتخر بها، لأن كل هذه يطلبها الأمم الغرباء عن الله الذين يؤكدون على بطولية آلهتهم ويفتخرون بها، لكننا نحن ابناء الله الحي في المسيح يسوع.​*   + *فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.      (أفسس 2: 19)​   فالغريب والنزيل في فندق، هو شخص أتى من بلده إلى مدينة في بلد أُخرى ليحيا فيها حياة الغُربة المؤقتة، لأنها ليست وطنه ولا مكانه الطبيعي، لأنه سيرحل عنها في كل الأحوال مهما ما طالت أيامه فيها، لأنه يا إما يأتي إليها ساعياً لأجل عمل ما ليأخذ أجره ثم يرحل، أو من أجل أن يزور الأماكن كمجرد سائح ثم يتركها ويعود لوطنه مرة أخرى ويحمل معه منها مُجرد ذكريات ومع الوقت ربما ينساها، وفي كل الأحوال مهما تعددت الأسباب فأنه سيظل غريب فيها ونزيل، ومهما ما أخذ منها من مُشتريات مُميزة فيها، لكنها ستبقى للذكرى الخالدة، وبالطبع مهما ما كانت الذكرى عميقة ومؤثرة للغاية وضاربة عميقاً في ذكرياته التي تُثير أفراحه، فأنها لن تجعله مواطناً فيها أبداً مهما ما أخذ من خيرات وأشياء ثمينة للغاية.​
   وهكذا يتعامل الكثيرين جداً مع الحضرة الإلهية وعلاقته مع القديسين، لأنه يأتي – من بعيد ومن الخارج – يطلب منهم أن يصلوا من أجله أمام الله ويستجدى عطية ما، ثم بعد أن ينال طلبه، فأنه يذهب بعيداً جداً، وذلك لأن شركته هي شركة غرباء ونُزلاً، غريب عن الموعد وليس من أهل بيت الله الحي، لذلك لا تستقر قدماه وسط القديسين فيُحرم من شركتهم في النور مع الله راحة النفس ونورها الحقيقي وسلامها... ​
   لذلك الصلاة عند الكثيرين صارت كالواجب مُسجلة في أجندة روحية، مع أنها ليس لها طعم وتذوق مُفرح ومُعزي للقلب ولا فيها راحة ولا سلام ولا قوة للنفس دائمة، ولا شبع رضا وامتلاء بركة من الرب، لأن في الواقع أن المُصلي هنا، لم يحيا بعد كابن يعيش في شركة القداسة في إشراق وجه الله المُنير، لذلك لا يستنير في الصلاة ولا يأخذ منها قوة وشفاء لنفسه إطلاقاً، ولا يشعر فيها بشبع حقيقي، وبالتالي لا يستطيع ان يُقيم شركة مستديمة مع الله الحي، حتى ولو غصب نفسه وبذل كل الجهد، بل وحتى لو تحوَّلت الصلاة لعادة استمر فيها لأوقات طويلة، فأنها ستظل بلا طعم أو فاعلية ولا موضع مسرة روحية، بل ربما تصير مصدر راحة نفسية فقط إلى حين، لأنها لن تستديم طويلاً وبخاصة وقت الشدة ومواجهة الواقع الأليم بكل مصاعبه وضيقاته ومشقاته، لذلك نجد أن صلوات الكثيرين عمرها قصير، تموت سريعاً، وحتى لو استدامت لا تُشبع قلبه شبع حقيقي، لأن لو اردنا أن نبحث عن تعبير دقيق للصلاة مع معرفة فاعليتها لن نجد تعبير سليم غير هذا المكتوب:
*   + *نظروا إليه واستناروا ووجوههم لم تخجل؛ أما أنا فبالبر انظر وجهك *أشبع *إذا استيقظت بشبهك؛ من طول الأيام أُشبعه وأُريه خلاصي. (مزمور 34: 5؛ 17: 15؛ 91: 16)​


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2017)

*2** - ما هي الصلاة، أو ما هو تعريف الصلاة*​    بالطبع نحن لا نستطيع ان نضع تعريف للصلاة من عندنا وحسب تأملاتنا الخاصة، فنحن لا نتعرف على معنى الصلاة إلا من خلال إنجيل بشارة الحياة الجديدة، ومن خلال كلام الرب يسوع نفسه في حديثه في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح السادس:
  ·      فقال لهم يسوع: الحق، الحق، أقول لكم ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء، *بل أبي يُعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء*. لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء *الواهب* حياة للعالم.
  ·      فقالوا له: يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز.
  ·      فقال لهم يسوع: *أنا هو* خبز الحياة، من يُقبل إلي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً. ولكني قلت لكم أنكم قد *رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون*. كل ما *يُعطيني الآب* فإليَّ يُقبل، ومن يُقبل إليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً. لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني، وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني: أن *كل ما أعطاني* لا أتلف منه شيئاً، بل أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير. لأن هذه مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير.
  ·      فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لأنه قال أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بابيه وأمه، فكيف يقول هذا إني نزلت من السماء.
  ·      فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم لا تتذمروا فيما بينكم. لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبل إليَّ *أن لم يجتذبه الآب* الذي أرسلني وأنا أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير. أنه مكتوب في الأنبياء: ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله فكل من سمع من الآب وتعلم يُقبل إليَّ. ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب إلا الذي من الله، هذا قد رأى الآب.
  ·      الحق الحق أقول لكم *من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية*. أنا هو خبز الحياة. آباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا. هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت.​    هنا الرب *يكشف *عن سرّ فعل الصلاة وعمل قدرتها، لأن الصلاة في الأساس هي *الإقبال إليه على أساس أنه قوت النفس وشبعها الحقيقي*: "من يُقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع"، وهو أيضاً ماءها الحي *حينما تؤمن به ترتوي ولا تعطش*: "ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً"

   والسؤال المطروح ضمناً في هذا الكلام، أو السؤال المستتر الذي جاوبه الرب بوضوح وهو: كيف يُقبل إليه كل واحد؟، بمعنى كيف اذهب لله ومتى! 
  ·               الرب بنفسه قال: "لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبل إليَّ أن لم *يجتذبه* الآب"​    ومن هنا فقط نستطيع أن نفهم معنى الصلاة بوضوح شديد حسب تعريف الرب نفسه، فتعريف الصلاة في أبسط صورها وأعمقها من جهة الخبرة هو: "*نداء إلهي واستجابة بشرية*".
 
فالنداء الإلهي (المستتر والظاهر) يحرك الوجدان البشري ويُشعل فيه حنين العودة إليه، لأنه نداء خاص جداً يمس حاجة الإنسان الداخلية والعميقة المستترة والخفية فيه، أي أنه نداء العودة إلى مكانه الطبيعي المخلوق فيه منذ الأصل والبداية، وهذا النداء عبارة عن نار إلهية مقدسة آكلة مسكوبة من عند أبي الأنوار، نار تشتعل في القلب والكيان كله، فتولِّد رغبة قوية عارمة في النفس تُشعلها شوقاً في أن ترى نور وجه الله الحي، وتظل – هذه النار المقدسة – تعمل وتستمر تأكل في أعماق القلب من الداخل سراً، إلى أن تنجح في دفع النفس دفعاً للحضرة الإلهية بشوق يتحول لمحبة مُحركة ذات سلطان على النفس تجعلها تستسلم لله عن طيب خاطر.
  ·      فقال بعضهما لبعض (تلمذي عمواس) ألم يكن *قلبنا ملتهباً (يلتهب) فينا* إذ كان يُكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح (يشرح) لنا الكتب.                                        (لوقا 24: 32)
  ·      احلفكن يا بنات أورشليم أن وجدتن حبيبي أن تخبرنه بأني *مريضة حباً*.     (نشيد 5: 8)​    هذا اللهيب هنا، هو سرّ عمل الله في القلب الخفي، أي في أعماق القلب من الداخل، لأن صوت الله ليس مثل أي صوت آخر، صوت ميت مثلنا ليس له فاعليه، بل هو صوت ذات مؤثر قوي مثل المطرقة يأتي من الداخل، أي في باطن القلب من الأعماق السحيقة جداً في النفس، لدرجة أنه يشتعل فيها كنار، حتى تصرخ لتقول إني مريضة حباً مثل عذراء النشيد، وهذا النداء هو الذي يحرك اشتياقات النفس الدفينة نحو خالقها الحبيب، لأن النار حينما تشتعل في القش لا تبقى منه شيئاً، هكذا نار صوت الله الحي حينما تمسك القلب تغير وجدان الإنسان ولا تتركه إلا وهو خاضع للمحبة الإلهية مستجيباً لها مستسلماً بالإيمان واضعاً نفسه بين يديه.

   وفي الحقيقة والواقع الروحي واللاهوتي، هذا هو *صوت روحه القدوس فينا*، الذي يوجهنا ويُحركنا نحو المسيح الرب بقوة جذب الآب الخاص، لأن لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي للمسيح الرب من ذاته، بسبب أنه وجد نفسه ضال عنه وبعيد وتائه ومشتت، لأن بسبب كثرة الإثم والعبث مع الخطية فأن المحبة تصير باردة مُطفأة، وفي تلك الحالة فأنه لا يوجد في قلبه أي شوق خاص من نحو الله وبخاصة لو الشهوة هي المالكة على قلبه ويميل نحوها بطبيعته الساقطة، لأن الشهوة بطبيعتها تُطفئ الشوق نحو الله الحي وتُصيب الإنسان بالجنون حتى يظل يطعن نفسه بالأوجاع الكثيرة ويصير مريض شهوته التي تُشعل كل رغبه فيه في أن يُتممها لأنها هي حياته وفرحه الخاص، حتى أنه صار لها عبداً واقعاً تحت سلطان الموت الذي تحمله في باطنها، وكل ضال بهذا الشكل لا يستطيع أن يعرف الطريق من ذاته، بكونه في حالة تيه في برية قفر العالم اليابس، الأرض الناشفة التي بلا ماء الحياة (مزمور 63: 1) 

   لذلك أن لم *يجذب الله النفس ويحرك أشواقها الخفية نحوه*، وذلك بكلمته الحية الخارجة من فمه، ويضرم فيها ناره الخاصة، فأنها لن تتحرك أبداً بل وعلى الإطلاق، ولن تشعر برغبة التوجه نحوه، لذلك أن وجدنا فينا أي رغبة من نحو الحياة مع الله فلنتيقن أن هذا هو النداء الإلهي فينا، وأننا في زمن الافتقاد الذي ينبغي أن نتمسك به ونسمع لصوت الروح ونلبي النداء فوراً ولا نضيع الفرصة منا بالتأجيل أو الكسل والتراخي، لأن الدعوة مقدسة شريفة، والنداء إلهي بالدرجة الأولى، وأي إهمال فيه كفيل أن يطفأه ويبعده عنا زمان طويل.
    ولذلك يا إخوتي علينا أن نُميز زمان افتقادنا ونسمع لصوت الروح القدس ونلبي حركته فينا بلا تواني أو تأخير أو إهمال، لئلا يَعبُر علينا ويتركنا لحالنا وحينما نُريده لا نجده.​  ·      أنا نائمة وقلبي مستيقظ، صوت حبيبي قارعاً: افتحي لي يا أختي، يا حبيبتي، يا حمامتي، يا كاملتي، لأن رأسي امتلأ من الطل وقُصصي من ندى الليل.
  ·      قد خلعت ثوبي فكيف ألبسه، قد غسلت رجلي فكيف أوسخهما.
  ·      حبيبي مد يده من الكوة فأنت عليه أحشائي.
  ·      قمت لأفتح لحبيبي ويداي تقطران مُراً وأصابعي مُرّ قاطر على مقبض القفل، فتحت لحبيبي لكن حبيبي تحوَّل وعَبر، نفسي خرجت عندما أدبر، طلبته فما وجدته، دعوته فما أجابني.                                                                            (نشيد 5: 2 – 6)​  ·      يا أورشليم، يا أورشليم، يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المُرسلين إليها، كم مرة أردت أن أُجمع أولادك كما تُجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا.               (لوقا 13: 34)​  ·      ويهدمونك وبنيكِ فيكِ ولا يتركون فيكِ حجراً على حجر لأنك لم تعرفي زمان افتقادك (لوقا 19: 44)​ ·      من له أُذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس؛ اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (رؤيا 2: 29؛ عبرانيين 4: 7)​  ·      يؤتى بها إلى بابل (يتكلم عن السبي) وتكون هناك إلى يوم افتقادي إياها يقول الرب فأصعدها وأردها إلى هذا الموضع.                                            (أرميا 27: 22)​


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2017)

*3** - ما هو دليل الحياة، أو كيف أعرف إني أنا إنسان مسيحي حي بالله فعلاً!*​   في الواقع الذي نعيش فيه، أي من خلال خبرتنا في هذه الحياة، فأننا نجد أن الإنسان الحي له ملامح سلوكية طبيعية تدل على حياته، وأبسط شيء نجده كدليل قاطع هوَّ التنفس الذي نراه حاصل طبيعياً بدون أن ينتبه أحد أنه يتنفس أو حتى يُفكر كيف يتنفس، أو يغصب نفسه أو يبذل كل جُهده لكي يستنشق الهواء الطبيعي، أو حتى يستمع لنصيحة من أحد يقول له ينبغي عليك أن تتنفس، أو عليك أن تُجاهد بكل قوتك في سبيل أن تقوم بعملية الشهيق والزفير، لأن التنفس لا يتعلمه أحد، أو يكتسب مهارته بالتدريب أو بالتدريج، لأنه شيء تلقائي طبيعي حاصل بطريقة تلقائية في واقع حياة الإنسان الطبيعية، لأنه لو حدث أنه توقف عن التنفس لا يستطيع أن يحتمل ولن يستمر في الحياة، بل بالضرورة يحدث له اختناق شديد يؤدي إلى الوفاة.
   هكذا هي الصلاة، فهي حالة طبيعية للإنسان الذي دخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، لذلك المسيح الرب لم يفرض الصلاة على أحد بل قال لتلاميذه: "*متى صليتم*" (لوقا 11: 2)  
 
فالصلاة مثلها *مثل التنفس أو دقات القلب بالنسبة للجسد*، فهي ليست قانون الفرض، ولا هي إرشاد ولا توجيه، ولا حتى عقيدة أو منهج أكاديمي دراسي، ولا أبحاث تحت مجهر، ولا تدريب روحي تدريجي، أو حتى إدراك عقلي مُقنع، بل هي طبيعة الإنسان الجديد الحي بالله الذي له تواجد في الحضرة الإلهية كابن لله في الابن الوحيد.​    فأي ابن لا يعيش في محضر أبيه أو يستمع إليه، أو يُكلمه ويُقيم معه حديث في كل وقت وأي وقت، وعن أي شيء وفي كل شيء!​    بل أن هذا يحدث طبيعياً لا يحتاج لا لمعرفة أو لتعليم أو تدريب أو جهد مبذول بمشقة أو حتى إقناع، بمعنى أن طبيعية حياة الأبناء هو الحياة الطبيعية في بيت أبيهم، لهم كل ما للوالد، أي من حقهم الطبيعي أن يحيوا معهُ ويتحدثوا إليه ويطلبوا ويجلسوا ليأكلوا على نفس ذات المائدة عينها التي يجلس عليها، وهذا كله أمر بديهي يتعايش به الأولاد بتلقائية شديدة دون تعليم أو توجيه، لأنها مسرة خاصة تحركهم إليها الطبيعة، لأن هذه هي طبيعة الأسرة السوية، وهكذا الصلاة *هي سرّ طبيعة البنوة* التي حصلنا عليها في معموديتنا، لأننا وُلِدِنا من فوق وصار لنا طبع جديد سماوي إلهي، صرنا إنسان الله حسب الطبيعة الجديدة، إناء مُدشن مقدس مُكرس مخصص للثالوث القدوس، يعني انا وانت وقف على الله، آنية كرامة مختومة بالقداسة لحساب مجد الله الحي وحده، أي أن كل واحد فينا إنسان الحضرة الإلهية فعلياً وهذا لا يحتاج لدراسة ولا شرح ولا قناعة عقلية، بل هذا يحدث (طبيعياً) سراً في أعماق الداخل حتى أن الإنسان يتيقن برؤية الذهن المستنير والإيمان الحي أنه صار أرض فلاحة الله ومقر سكناه الخاص:​ ·      أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم، الذي لكم من الله، وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم.                                                                (1كورنثوس 6: 19)​   فبكوننا صرنا خليقة جديدة، إنسان الله على نحو خاص للغاية، إذ قد صرنا من العائلة الملوكية السماوية، لأننا رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله، قد صار لنا طعام وشراب روحاني خاص نازلاً لنا من فوق، لذلك فأننا نتنفس نسائم الله الحي طبيعياً بلا جهد أو عناء، لذلك حينما أكمل المسيح كلامه الذي بدأه بـ "متى صليتم" أكمل وقال قولوا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات" ​ *+ *انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى *أولاد *الله، من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه.                                                                             (1يوحنا 3: 1)​   فطبيعياً حينما يدخل الإنسان بهذه الروح [لا أعود أُسميكم عبيداً، لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي – يوحنا 15: 15]، يدخل بروح التبني لمخدع صلاته الخاصة أو في اجتماع الصلاة أو الصلاة اليتورچية في الكنيسة مع إخوته في الجسد الواحد عينه، أعضاء المسيح الرب من لحمة وعِظامه، فأنه ينظر نور الله المُشرق فيستنير، ويلمس مجده فينال شفاء، ويسمع فينال قوة الحياة المتدفقة من الله. ·      فإذا تواضع [بسيط واضح وصريح – مهذب بالوصية – هادئ وقور بالتقوى – لطف المحبة – احترام وتقدير (القداسة)] شعبي الذين دُعي اسمي عليهم، وصلوا، وطلبوا وجهي، ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية (تابوا)، فأنني اسمع من السماء، واغفر خطيتهم، وأُبرئ أرضهم.                                                                   (2أخبار 7: 14)
 ·      نظروا إليه واستناروا ووجوههم لم تخجل (تخزى).                        (مزمور 34: 5)
 ·      وكل ما تطلبونــــــه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونــــــه.                         (متى 21: 22)
 ·      ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجـد الآب بالابن.                        (يوحنا 14: 13)
 ·      قد سمعت صلاتك قد رأيت دموعك هانذا أُشفيــــك.                        (2ملوك 20: 5)​


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2017)

*4** - الصلاة في الإيمان المسيحي *​​الصلاة في حقيقة الإيمان المسيحي الحي، ليست عمل طقسي كفرض لإرضاء الله أو استعطافه، أو لأجل النجاة من الدينونة خوفاً من العقاب الإلهي، أو الحصول على بركات خاصة نبحث ونفتش عنها، إنما هي – كما سبق ووضحنا – حركة شوق متبادل بين طرفين، فيها نداء أبوة جاذب للنفس، واستجابة بنوة داخلية تستجيب لهذا النداء، وهي تُترجم للقاء أبوي في حضرة مجيدة واقعية مملوءة من النور الإلهي.​·      يا راعي إسرائيل اصغِ، يا قائد يوسف كالضأن، يا جالساً على الكروبيم أشرق (مزمور 80: 1)
·      فقال جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبال فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم.                               (تثنية 33: 2)
·      من صهيون كمال الجمال، الله أشرق.                                 (مزمور 50: 2)
·      نور أشرق في الظلمة للمستقيمين هو حنان ورحيم وصديق.   (مزمور 112: 4)
·      لأن الله الذي قال ان يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح.                                    (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
·      أرِيِني وَجْهَكِ، أَسمِعيِنِي صَوْتَكِ، لأَنَّ صَوْتَكِ لَطِيفٌ وَوَجْهَكِ جميل (نشيد 2: 14)
·      فاض قلبي بكلام صالح متكلم أنا بإنشائي للملك، لساني قلم كاتب ماهر (مزمور 45: 1)​​*والصلاة على هذا المستوى* ليست مجرد كلمات نرددها أو كلمات محفوظة نُلقيها أمام الله في مخادعنا أو ألفاظ رنانة وتعبيرات ومصطلحات قوية ننطق بها، بل هي تعبير إرادي عن شوق اللقاء مع إلهي الحي، إلهي أنا، الإله الذي يحبني فأحببته، والدخول في حالة الأبدية والاتحاد السري بشخصه المهوب العظيم القدوس، وبسبب ذلك فأنه ليس من المهم في الصلاة كثرة الكلمات وبلاغتها وطولها أو قِصرها أو جمال تعبيراتها، بل المهم أن تكون بسيطة خارجة من القلب بحرية بساطة أولاد الله، صادرة تلقائياً بدون ضجة أو جهد مبذول لأجل استحضار الكلمات وتركيب العِبارات، أو الاهتمام بمن سيسمعها من حولي لو كنت في اجتماع الصلاة، أي ينبغي أن تكون صادرة – طبيعياً – من داخل القلب الطالب الله شخص حي وحضور مُحيي، كأب وملك وحبيب النفس الخاص، والصلاة هنا ينبغي أن تكون – بطبيعة الحال – بفهم أي بوعي وإدراك تام وكامل.
+ الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر: هل من فاهم طالب الله (مزمور 14: 2)​يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير: 
الصلاة هي سؤال ما هو صالح، ويقدمها الأتقياء إلى الله. ولكننا لا نحصر هذه "الصلاة" فقط في حدود ما نذكره بالكلمات.. فلا ينبغي أن نُعبِّر عن صلاتنا بواسطة مقاطع الكلام فقط، بل ينبغي أن يُعبّر عنها بالموقف الأخلاقي والروحي لأنفسنا، وبالأعمال الفاضلة التي تمتد خلال حياتنا كلها.. هذه هي الطريقة التي تصلى بها بلا انقطاع – ليس بأن تقدم الصلاة بالكلام – بل بأن توحد نفسك بالله خلال كل مسيرتك في الحياة، حتى تصير حياتك صلاة واحدة متواصلة وبلا توقف[FONT=&quot][1]​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1.​​​والصلاة بهذا الحال *ليست مجرد كلام* كما قلنا، بل تحتاج لتوبة أولاً يُصاحبها الإيمان ومن ثمَّ حياة التقوى في المحبة، وأيضاً تحتاج – لكي تقوى ويكون لها فاعلية كاملة تامة – لقلب مشتعل برغبة أن يمتلئ بالحضور الإلهي، ويظل يتشرب منه إلى أن ينعكس عليه في واقع حياته المُعاشه، فيصير هو نفسه نور للعالم وملح الأرض، بل ويستمر ينهل من الحضرة الإلهية ولا يشبع منها أبداً، لأن من منا على مستوى الجسد يشرب مشروباً حلواً ولا يشتهي أن يستمر يشرب منه ولا يتوقف أبداً، أو من هو الذي يكف عن أن يشرب الماء بكونه شرب منه مراراً وتكراراً، لأن لو توقف عن شرب الماء سيموت في النهاية.​·      وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلاً كالأمم، فأنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.                                                                                        (متى 6: 7)
·      خذوا معكم كلاماً وارجعوا إلى الرب، قولوا له أرفع (انزع) كل إثم واقبل حسناً (أقبلنا بفائق رحمتك) فنقدم عجول شفاهنا (نقدم شكر وحمد كذبيحة).            (هوشع 14: 2)
·      الساكن في ستر (قدس أقداس) العلي، في ضل القدير يبيت (تعبير عن الحضرة الإلهية). أقول للرب ملجأي وحصني إلهي فاتكل عليه (أَنْتَ مَلْجَأي وَحِصْنِي، إِلَهِي الَّذِي بِهِ وَثِقْتُ). لأنه يُنجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوباء الخطر. بخوافيه (بِرِيشِهِ النَّاعِمِ) يظللك وتحت أجنحته تحتمي، تُرسٌ ومجن حقه (فَتَكُونُ لَكَ وُعُودُهُ الأَمِينَةُ تُرْساً وَمِتْرَاساً). لا تخشى من خوف (هول) الليل ولا من سهم يطير في النهار. ولا من وباء يسلك في الدجى، ولا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة. يسقط عن جانبك ألف وربوات عن يمينك، إليك لا يقرب (لا يمسك سوء). إنما بعينيك تنظر وترى مُجازاة الأشرار. لأنك قلت أنت يا رب ملجأي جعلت العلي مسكنك (ملاذ).                               (مزمور 92: 1 – 9)​​____________________

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Homily on the Martyr Julitta 3-4 (P.G. 31: 244A, 244D)​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2017)

*5** - والسؤال المطروح في الختام هو: ماذا اقول لله في صلاتي!!!*​    هذا السؤال هو موضع حيرة للكثيرين، لأن من سياق كلامنا عن الصلاة عرفنها أنها ليست مجرد كلمات محفوظة أو كلمات ذات مصطلحات لاهوتية عميقة ولا كلام يُلقى أمام الله كواجب صلاة مفروضاً علينا، لأن حينما أفرغنا معنى الصلاة من هذا الجمود الذي عشناه زمان هذا مقدراه، نشعر أننا تعرينا من الغطاء الوهمي وظهر فلسنا الشديد، وصرنا مثل من فرغت خزائنه من الأموال والكنوز الذي يحتفظ بها، إذ أنه في النهاية اكتشف أنها ليست بذات قيمة تُذكر، وكل تعبه في اكتنازها ذهب أدراج الرياح واكتشف انه صرا معدماً فقيراً، فماذا يفعل وكيف يجمع الكنز الذي يغنيه ويضمن معيشته مستقبلاً.

   في الحقيقة حينما نجد أنفسنا مُفلسين فأننا ننهار ولا نجد شيء بين أيدينا لكي نستند عليه أو نعمله، في حين أن عندنا كنز عظيم هو الروح القدس الذي يدعم الصلاة ويقويها:
  ·      وكذلك الروح أيضاً يُعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نُصلي لأجله كما ينبغي، ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا يُنطق بها (رومية 8: 26)​    فنحن في الأساس نعتمد على الروح القدس في صلواتنا لا على أنفسنا، وهذا ليس معناه أننا لا نُصلي عن حاجة إلى الله لكي نرى وننظر نور وجهه كما سبق وقلنا، لكننا نصلي في الروح القدس وليس ونحن في الجسد عائشين في إنسانيتنا العتيقة المائتة عن الله، لأن الصلاة الحقيقية هي حياة الإنسان الجديد، أي الإنسان الذي تاب وآمن ويحيا مع المسيح بإنسانه الجديد الذي يتغير ويتجدد على صورة خالقة.
  ·      وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، أن كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم، ولكن أن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له.                                                (رومية 8: 9)
  ·      غير متكاسلين في الاجتهاد حارين في الروح عابدين الرب.             (رومية 12: 11)
  ·      مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح، وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لأجل جميع القديسين. (أفسس 6: 18)
·      وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مُصلين في الروح القدس. (يهوذا 1: 20)​    وعموماً من جهة الخبرة في واقعنا المُعاش فأننا نجد أن الأشخاص الذين ليس بينهم أسرار لا يحتاجون أبداً لمواضيع يفكرون فيها لكي يجروا حديثاً بينهما، بل هم يتكلمون عفوياً وبتلقائية شديدة في انسجام وتوافق، فليس هناك ما يجب عليهم إخفاؤه فيما بينهما، ولا هم يبحثون ويفتشون بجهد ويستحضرون كلاماً يُقال لبعضهما البعض، فهم يتكلمون معاً من فيض قلوبهم، بدون تنميق أو محاولة التنسيق، فقط ما يجول في تفكيرهم يطرحونه كما هوَّ وببساطة شديدة بدون تكلُّف. فمبارك كل من يُحقق مثل هذا الاتصال الوثيق مع الله بلا تكلف أو تحفظ، بروح وداعة المُحبين له الحافظي عهده ووصاياه.

*أقول للرب* *ملجأي وحصني إلهي* *فأتكل عليه* (مزمور 91: 2)​​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أبريل 2017)

الصلاه هى الملجاء الوحيد للانسان من اى
الم مرض حزن ضيق لانها حضن الله
بنشعر بوجوده ومحبته الفياضه
موضوع هايل استاذ ايمن ربنا يزيدك نعمه


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2017)

*ويغمر قلبك سلامه الحلو ويجعلنا نتذوق حلاوة محضره
 ليكون نور لحياتنا يشع فينا حسب قصده آمين
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2017)

*  1] الصلاة   فى الاساس  :هي الإقبال إليه على أساس أنه قوت النفس وشبعها الحقيقي: "من يُقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع"، وهو أيضاً ماءها الحي حينما تؤمن به ترتوي ولا تعطش: "ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً"   

 2]  هى إستجابة  بشرية لنداء إلهى  عميق  أبدى 
فالنداء الإلهي (المستتر والظاهر) يحرك الوجدان البشري ويُشعل فيه حنين العودة إليه، لأنه نداء خاص جداً يمس حاجة الإنسان الداخلية والعميقة المستترة والخفية فيه، أي أنه نداء العودة إلى مكانه الطبيعي المخلوق فيه منذ الأصل والبداية، وهذا النداء عبارة عن نار إلهية مقدسة آكلة مسكوبة من عند أبي الأنوار، نار تشتعل في القلب والكيان كله، فتولِّد رغبة قوية عارمة في النفس تُشعلها شوقاً في أن ترى نور وجه الله الحى ..
_________
موضوع  Excellent  أستاذى   فلتصلي  لاجل ضعفي 

​*


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *  1] الصلاة   فى الاساس  :هي الإقبال إليه على أساس أنه قوت النفس وشبعها الحقيقي: "من يُقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع"، وهو أيضاً ماءها الحي حينما تؤمن به ترتوي ولا تعطش: "ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً"
> 
> 2]  هى إستجابة  بشرية لنداء إلهى  عميق  أبدى
> فالنداء الإلهي (المستتر والظاهر) يحرك الوجدان البشري ويُشعل فيه حنين العودة إليه، لأنه نداء خاص جداً يمس حاجة الإنسان الداخلية والعميقة المستترة والخفية فيه، أي أنه نداء العودة إلى مكانه الطبيعي المخلوق فيه منذ الأصل والبداية، وهذا النداء عبارة عن نار إلهية مقدسة آكلة مسكوبة من عند أبي الأنوار، نار تشتعل في القلب والكيان كله، فتولِّد رغبة قوية عارمة في النفس تُشعلها شوقاً في أن ترى نور وجه الله الحى ..
> ...



*لنصلي على الدوام لبعضنا البعض حسب وصية الله لنا
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا يا أروع أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي صدقاً*​


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2017)

موضوع رائع جداا عن الصلاة
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2017)

*ويفرح قلبك يا رب ويشع فينا كلنا نوره الحلو
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك تشددك وتقويكي دائماً
*​*
*


----------

